# Verne Langdon (1941 - 2011)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Verne Langdon passed away on January 1st. Mr. Langdon collaborated on the incredible "An Evening with Boris Karloff and his Friends" album, and also recorded genre classics like "Phantom of the Organ", "Vampyre at the Harpsichord", "Doctor Druid's Haunted Seance" and "Poe With Pipes" (both with John Carradine) and "Music for Magicians".

His contributions to Halloween Music will always be remembered.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's sad to hear. I talked to him on the phone once when he called to ask me to take down my Blog sharing of "An Evening with Boris Karloff and his Friends". I did as he asked. 

I also had the first two Stan Freburg US History LPs shared at one time, and was contacted by an "associate" of his asking me to take them down because they were getting ready to release Part 3 of that series. That was back in 2007, and I haven't seen Part 3 yet. I'm thinking that I might re-share them all as they are all OOP now.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Rest in peace and thank you for the great contributions you made to the scary album genre.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the news, albeit sad. R.I.P.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

That is truly sad to hear. His "Zombie Sonata", "Carnival Of Souls", and "Spirit Symphony" are three of my favorite Halloween songs.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Langdon did all sorts of wonderful stuff, from music to makeup to sculpture to entertainment production, and more. A wonderful and very creative person! He is already missed.


----------

